# Mix Ear Correction?



## WDC (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a GSD mix of unknown breeding. I am not sure if his ears are going to be erect, but by the time I do know, it may be to late.

Is it even worth the time and effort to attempt taping or gluing the ears of a mix? Has anybody had sucess?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have had many mixes, some with ears all the way up, some with ears all of the way down and some with ears tipped at the top or soft. Genetics determines ear set. Why mess with that?


----------



## WDC (Nov 27, 2012)

I like erect ears is all. If it doesn't cause pain or harm the animal, I see no issue.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't mess with his ears. If they are meant to stand, they will, and if not, then you'll love him just as much. Don't try to force a mixed breed dog into what you think he should look like--you don't even know what breed he is! 

In a few years, after you move out and get a place of your own, you can get the GSD you want so desperately. But until then, let this dog be what he'll be. 

Taping/gluing ears is of very limited value, anyway. My take on it is that if the ears stand up after taping or gluing, they were probably going to stand up on their own anyway. If they're not the type of ears that can stand on their own, then all the taping and gluing in the world isn't going to help. Imagine trying to make a Lab's ears stand!

I once had a pup that I thought was a purebred GSD; her ears weren't standing, so I tried gluing them up with foam curlers. As she matured, it became clear that she wasn't a purebred GSD and her ears weren't going to stand. I think the gluing procedure only made them fall down more. It didn't matter, I loved her anyway.


----------



## WDC (Nov 27, 2012)

One if his ears is actually starting to come up. The other is still floppy, but hey, it will add a little unique flare.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I would tape them it doesn't cost much time or effort. And I don't agree with if they were not ment to stand up they won't... Look at doberman they're ears arement to be floppy yet with taping you can make them stand. It's up to you if one of his ears went up that means that genetically they are ment to be up. I would take the dog to a professional for taping since you don't know what you are doing at all. Good luck keep us updated and post pix


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Dobermans ears aren't just taped to make them stand. It's actually a surgical procedure.


----------



## Rainabunai (Feb 16, 2015)

I was researching what my dog was and wanted to let you know that he looks exactly like yours!! I sent in the DNA test and found out he is lab, Shepard, and rottie mix.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

No, it's not even worth the effort, if taping does anything at all, it'll probably just make his ears look really wonky and weird. 
He has lab and rottie mixed in there and his ears look like they are down for good.


----------

